# "old school" mma



## Andrew Green (May 10, 2007)

[yt]mk044O3-UI0[/yt]

Ouch


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 10, 2007)

What kind of *idiot* fights without a cup?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 10, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> What kind of *idiot* fights without a cup?


 
Definately one coming out on the losing end. :erg:


----------



## Tames D (May 10, 2007)

Lol


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 10, 2007)

some people just learn the hard way


I wonder if he wore one the next time


----------



## Marginal (May 10, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> What kind of *idiot* fights without a cup?


Hey, at least that guy's ready for "the street" now. If he wore a cup, he's lose his edge.


----------



## Nobody (May 11, 2007)

Haha I was going to post but i can stop laughing.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 11, 2007)

Excellent Fight Strategy. Sounds like Kenpo, LOL.


----------

